#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-11
<emuhit> merhaba
<emuhit> php ile ilgili bir problemim var. basit birşey olsa gerek. yardımcı olur musunuz
<trsec> merhaba
<trsec> ekran kartı sorunum varda
<trsec> yardımcı olabilirmisiniz
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-12
<acemi134> slm
<acemi134> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.2.1/kfreebsd-i386/iso-dvd/  hangi dvd indireceğim
<acemi> hangisi sana lazimsa
<acemi134> pardon burası http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.2.1/i386/iso-dvd/
<acemi134> update olanımı indireceğiz
<locodir-user> merhaba
<Fatih_M> acemi_,
<acemi_> ?
<Fatih_M> şifrelerini saklamak için program kullanıyor musun?
<acemi_> parolalarimi saklamak icin kagit kullaniyorum
<Fatih_M> bende öyle yapıyorum :)
<acemi_> ama genelde key kullaniyorum
<Fatih_M> acemi, tek bir kağıt mı yoksa bir-kaç tane mi :)
<acemi_> tek
<Fatih_M> key?
<acemi_> parola yerine gecen birsey
<Fatih_M> tamamda,
<Fatih_M> atıyorum x forumuna üyesin
<Fatih_M> x0123skk1238akx.,
<Fatih_M> gibi bir key'i kağıtta mı tutuyorsun?
<acemi_> onlari paroladan saymiyorum
<Fatih_M> keylerini nerde tutuyorsun peki?
<Fatih_M> acemi_
<acemi_> sifreli usb stickimde
<Fatih_M> normal şifreli usb stick'te girişten sonra normal .txt temi tutuyorsun?
<acemi_> key dedigin seyin kendisi bir dosya zaten
<Fatih_M> hı
<Fatih_M> acemi, key'i forumlarda kullanacak hâlin yok değil mi?
<Fatih_M> olsa olsa ssh türü bağlantılarında kullanırsın?
<acemi_> var da su an anlatmasi uzun
<Fatih_M> :/
<acemi_> zaten forum icin gereksiz olur
<Fatih_M> mail için?
<Fatih_M> acemi, 5 dakikan beri anladığım şu oldu: Şifre koruma programı vs. güvenmek mantıklı değil,
<Fatih_M> parolaları kağıtta tutuyordum, öyle yapmaya devam etmek sanırım en güvenlisi
<acemi_> kullanana gore degisir
<Fatih_M> heheh
<Fatih_M> eğer sen bile kağıtta tutuyorsan
<Fatih_M> kullanana göre değişmez :)
<acemi_> benim kagida bakan biri hicbir sey anlayamiyor
<Fatih_M> hahahah :D
<Fatih_M> kağıdada şifrelemi yazdın :)
<Fatih_M> mors alfabesi gibi bir alfaben vardır muhtemelen
<Fatih_M> tabii o kadar basit değildir o alfaben :)
<Fatih_M> a-z, A-Z, 0..9 ve bazı noktalama işaretlerini içeriyordur
<primeras> selam. hosts dosyası bile bir istenin bi alt sayfasını engellemeye çalışıyorum ancak olmuyor
<primeras> şu şekilde yaptım hoststa
<primeras> 127.0.0.1/uyari.html site.com/?sayfa
<primeras> bunu yazdım
<primeras> ama hala siteye
<primeras> giriyor
<acemi> hosts dosyasi o ise yaramaz
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-13
<Stizz> Selam
<Stizz> Selam
<Stizz> Internet Dj Console'dan anlayan varmı ?
<Stizz> açılışında hata alıyorum
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-14
<Heartbroken> slm
<umut> wordpress de anasayfanıın ismini nasıl değiştirebilirm ?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-15
<Turkbaytar> merhaba arkadaşlar nasılsınız
<Turkbaytar> ubuntu da 7.4 gb lık bir iso yu mount ediyorum
<Turkbaytar> ama içi boş gözüküyor
<Turkbaytar> bu konu hakkında bir link verebilirmisiniz
<Turkbaytar> koskoca oda açmışsınız ama ne zaman girsem boş
<Turkbaytar> yani kimse cevap vermiyor
<Turkbaytar> yaşıyormusunuz
<Turkbaytar> :D
<Turkbaytar> ??????????????
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<utdmr> merhaba
<utdmr> inkscape bilen var mı?
<Stizz> Kolay gelsin, ubuntu üzerine apachi mysql felan nasıl kurabilirim? localhost'ta php üzerine çalışmak istiyorum ?
<utdmr> Stizz: ubuntu lamp server kurulumu diye arat
<Stizz> tamam teşekkürler utdmr
<wingless> Stizz: sudo tasksel
<Stizz> tamamdır kuruyor.
<Stizz> Bir de ağımda windows kullanan bir pc var
<Stizz> birçok paylaştığı şey var ubuntu üzerinden bu ağa erişebilirmiyim ?
<Stizz> misal ağında film paylaşıyor çift tıklayıp direk izleyebilirmiyim ?
<wingless> tabi
<Stizz> ama ağa ulaşamıyorum
<wingless> places > network
<Stizz> sunucudan paylaşım listesi alınırken başarısız olundu diyor.ç
<wingless> hmm
<wingless> kendiniz samba seçip IP falan girseniz?
<Stizz> ağdaki o bilgisayara
<Stizz> erişimim yok maalesef
<Stizz> smb://10.10.0.2 yapıyorum
<Stizz> yine aynı hatayı alıyorum
<wingless> erişim nasıl yok? başka uygulamalar da erişemiyor mu? (ssh falan)
<Stizz> Hayır sadece windows'da ağ bağlantısından
<Stizz> k.adı ve şifremizi girerek o pcye ulaşabiliyoruz
<Stizz> başka türlü bir erişimimiz yok o pcye
<wingless> tamam, ubuntu'da da aynısını deneyin
<wingless> places altında connect to network gibi bir şey olacak (kusura bakmayın ubuntu yok şu an yakınımda)
<Stizz> evet
<Stizz> windows paylaşımını seçiyoruz
<wingless> evet, orada kullanıcı adı şifre falan yazabiliyor olmanız lazım
<Stizz> belirtilen konum bağlanmamış dedi bu seferde
<Stizz> aha açtı :D
<wingless> hah süper
<Stizz> dur bi deneyim
<Stizz> film felan açmayı
<wingless> çok sinir o samba olayları
<wingless> zaten network ile uğraşmayı sevmiyorum...
<Stizz> alla alla
<Stizz> hiçbi filmi açmıyor
<Stizz> codec fln nasıl yüklerim ?
<wingless> kendi dur ben yükleyeyim demiyor mu? hangi player?
<Stizz> yok demiyor
<Stizz> film oynatıcısı
<Stizz> yazıyor
<wingless> bir de, filmi masaüstüne kopyalayabiliyor musunuz?
<Stizz> evet
<Stizz> kopyalıyor
<wingless> tamam, bi saniye
<Stizz> bi film oynatıcısı kurayım
<wingless> totem iyidir
<wingless> sizdeki totemdir büyük ihtimal
<Stizz> evet totemmiş
<wingless> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine1-ffmpeg
<Stizz> başladı yüklemeye
<Stizz> 41 mb indircekmiş :)
<wingless> çalıştı mı
<Stizz> daha kuramadıki
<Stizz> bunları :)
<Stizz> çok yavaş indiriyo ya
<wingless> tuhaf, bende hep son hız indiriyordu
<Stizz> yükleme bittikten sonra
<Stizz> res fln gereklimi wingless  ?
<wingless> hayır
<Stizz> %95
<wingless> linux'ta reboot çok nadiren gerekir
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-16
<Stizz> tamamdır yükledi
<Stizz> deniyelim.
<Stizz> ı ıh yine yok
<wingless> hangi codec bu yahu.....
<wingless> peki, o zaman totemi bırakın, vlc deneyin
<Stizz> deneyelim
<Stizz> wingless,
<Stizz> vlc açtım bişiler çıktı
<Stizz> gizlilik ve ağ politikaları diyor
<Stizz> ingilizce yazıyor
<Stizz> albüm kapağı politikası fln seç diyor
<Stizz> elle indirme diyorum ?
<Stizz> wingless,  açtı ama
<Stizz> internetten izliyomuşum gibi
<Stizz> donuyor
<wingless> dosya masaüstünde falan mı yoksa diğer bilgisayardan samba üzerinden mi açtın?
<Stizz> sunucuya bağlan
<Stizz> ordan bağlanıyorum
<Stizz> ordan klasöre giriyorum
<Stizz> ordan açıyorum
<wingless> masaüstüne atıp oradan açınca yine takılıyor mu?
<Stizz> hyr o zmn sorun yok
<Stizz> sanırım ordan açınca yavaş yavaş pcye kopyalıyor
<Stizz> ondan kasıyor
<Stizz> windows gibi tıklayınca açmıyor
<wingless> ama bu da tuhaf, yerel ağda dosyanın çok hızlı gelmesi lazım
<Stizz> anlamadım valla bende :D
<Stizz> evet evet
<Stizz> bu ben izlerken
<Stizz> çaktırmadan kopyalıyo pcye
<Stizz> tekrar başa sardığımda donma olmuyor
<Stizz> ama ileri sardığımda donma oluyor
<Stizz> ı ıh bu ağ işi olmayacak ubuntuda
<Stizz> belli oldu
<Stizz> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=28326.new#new
<Stizz> wingless, foruma konu açtık son çare =)
<Stizz> teşekkürler yinede yardımların için.
<wingless> önemli değil
<Stizz> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=28326.msg340385;topicseen#msg340385   yardımcı olabilecek var mı bu konuda ?
<Stizz> Kolay gelsin, ubuntu mikrofonu görmüyor ne yapmalıyım
<acemi> cope at
<Stizz> saol acemi düşünememiştim onu
<Stizz> teşekkürler.
<Stizz> sen olmasan napardım bilmiyorum
<acemi> bsd
<Stizz> ya bi git akşam akşam küfür istiyo adam
<acemi> ogrendin demek, buyumussun
<genctelefon> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-17
<Fatih_M> selam
<Fatih_M> hah varadero'yu sonunda buldum :)
<varadero> :)
<varadero> sen nie arýyon beni :)
<Fatih_M> :)
<Fatih_M> nerelerdesin bayadığır yav geldiğimde wingless'in üstünde seni göremeyince eksiklik hissediyorum :)
<varadero> iþim çok
<varadero> vakit bulamýyorum
<Fatih_M> hmm
<Fatih_M> aynı şirkette misin?
<varadero> yok deðilim
<varadero> www.uhg.com.tr
<Fatih_M> karakter problemin var abi, muhtemelen windows makinedesin mirc kullanıyorsun :D
<Fatih_M> hmmm sistem adminliğini mi yapıyorsun?
<varadero> düzelttim
<varadero> yok yapmıyorum
<Kartagis> hastabakıcı mısın? :D
<varadero> adminlere napıcaklarını söylüyorum :)
<Fatih_M> varadero, bu tib'çiler daha filtreyi filan yapmadan ben kendimin engellediğini düşünüyorum. OpenDNS filan işe yaramıyor
<Fatih_M> araştırdım tek çözüm VPN
<Fatih_M> varadero çözümü var mı bu işin :D
<varadero> tib ciler kim yahu
<Fatih_M> http://www.tib.gov.tr/
<varadero> ee sana ne ki onlardan
<Fatih_M> yahu eskiden kazara filan
<Fatih_M> engelli sitelere erişebiliyorduk
<Fatih_M> şimdi hiç erişemiyorum abi
<varadero> vala benim bi problemim yok
<varadero> 8.8.8.8 dns im ama
<Fatih_M> hemen deniyorum
<Fatih_M> önbelliği nasıl temizliyorduk dns için
<Kartagis> ipconfig/flushdns
<varadero> windowsmu sorduki
<varadero> ?
<Fatih_M> yok yemiyor
<Fatih_M> neyse ya
<Fatih_M> hallederiz
<Fatih_M> ubuntu'yu 11.04'e upgrade etmek istiyorum da tırsıyorum bir taraftan :D
<Fatih_M> ben çıktım
<Fatih_M> varadero, kib
<primeras> icinde php dosyalari olan bi rar dosyasini unrar edinca php dosyalari cikmiyor
<primeras> nasil duzeltebilirim acaba
<ua> Tabii ya :)
<ua> Selamlar.
<wingless> selam
<ua> yeni bir linux kullanıcısı olarak hala daha pişmanlıklar içerisindeyim
<ua> ben nasıl bu ubuntuyu daha önceden keşfedemedim diye :)
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-09
<Fatih_M> varadero, usb üzerinden devamlı kullandığın bir usb stick kullanıyor musun?
<Fatih_M> Yapmak istediğim şey internete erişmek isteyipte laptopım yanımda olmazsa, usb üzerinden herhangi bir bilgisayar aracılığıyla nete çıkabilmek..
<Fatih_M> varadero, ping
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-11
<lhu> selam beyler
<lhu> bash öğrenmek için bi kaynak tavsiyeniz var mı ?
<lhu> ingilizce de olabilir ama tercihim türkçe
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-13
<rgngl> selam
<Fatih_M> a.s rgngl
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-14
<Ersin> standart pidgin ile wlm ( windows live messenger ) açılıyormu efendim
<Ersin> standart pidgin ile wlm ( windows live messenger ) açılıyormu efendim
<Ersin> pidgin ile wlm hesabı açılıyormu
<Ersin> https://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&channel=fe&client=browser-ubuntu&q=pidgin+wlm&hl=en#hl=en&gs_nf=1&tok=ylJ2HQM_pdF2-uEM-BxDYA&pq=pidgin wlm&cp=18&gs_id=38n&xhr=t&q=pidgin+wlm+account&pf=p&client=browser-ubuntu&hs=wZT&channel=fe&sclient=psy-ab&oq=pidgin+wlm+account&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=35f562a81aa68898&biw=959&bih=642 böyle sonuçlar buldum ama anlamadım
<Ersin> https://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&channel=fe&client=browser-ubuntu&q=pidgin+wlm&hl=en#hl=en&gs_nf=1&tok=ylJ2HQM_pdF2-uEM-BxDYA&pq=pidgin wlm&cp=18&gs_id=38n&xhr=t&q=pidgin+wlm+account&pf=p&client=browser-ubuntu&hs=wZT&channel=fe&sclient=psy-ab&oq=pidgin+wlm+account&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=35f562a81aa68898&biw=959&bih=642
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-15
<varadero> slm
<Ersin> selam
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-08
<kserkses> http://www.operaturkiye.net/opera-15-next-sizce-nasil/
<turgay> selam
<kserkses> s.a
<ogny> a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-09
<gneral> selam
<kserkses> a.s paşam
<kserkses> ubuntu-tr kanalı 13 mevcuduyla emir ve görüşlerinize hazırdır komutanım
<kserkses> arz ederim
<kserkses> topuk
<kserkses> :)
<gneral> :)
<gneral> http://www.brightstar.com.tr/admin/
<gneral> boyle birsey olmaz yahu
<kserkses> :)
<gneral> bu brighstar da tanidigi olan var mi, beyaz iphone4 ariyorum bulamiyorum
<etsw> \o
<turgay> ?
<etsw> selam, el salladim merhaba merhaba herkese diye
<etsw> virtual esxi server'in icine virtual ubuntu server 12.04 kuruyordum ki %97 de idle'a girdi, timeout yapti vmware :(
<etsw> nabardiniz siz olsaniz
<turgay> a-) bir bardak soğuk su içmek
<turgay> b-)Sistemi yeniden kurmak
<turgay> c-) olduğu gibi kabul etmek
<turgay> d-) hepsi
<gneral> monitoru modemi falan soyle bir sallardim herhalde
<ogny> ben olsam
<ogny> kisiselse
<ogny> nie vmware kullaniyom diye
<ogny> kizardim kendime
<ogny> isse
<ogny> kufreder gecerdim nabicam
<etsw> ogny ne onerirsin
<ogny> vagrant
<etsw> ne yazikki staj kapsaminda yok o program
<etsw> Vmware, ESXi, Virtualbox, Hyper-V, Citrix Xen
<ogny> vagrant vbox tabanli
<etsw> bilmiyorum valla arastirayim =)
<etsw> staj yaptigim yer esxi kullaniyormus
<ogny> ;)
<etsw> yaptim :D
<etsw> size de oluyor mu boyle sabahtan beri ugrastiginiz biseyi yapinca
<ogny> heehe
<ogny> oluyo bize de
<gneral> excel de, hucre icerigi "3.495" --- ben bunu "3.5" olarak ctrl + h ile sutunu secip de degistirince bu veri 414141 gibi birseye veya 03.may gibi tarihe donuyor, alternatif nedir?
<gneral> tabi kanal konusuyla alakasiz ama, yardim
<kserkses> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-10
<turgay> selam
<gneral> a,s
<kserkses> s.a
<kserkses_> \-], tebdil kıyafet kışla denetimi mi yapıyonuz paşa
<\-]> :)
<kserkses_> \-], : (/Nick gneral) komutunu parantezsiz verın bir bakalım ne oluyor ?
<df1> selam ubuntu-tr
<Conqueror> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-11
<lessent> herkese iyi akşamlar..
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-12
<etsw> selam, vmware esxi kullanan var mi?
<etsw> daha spesifik olacak sekilde windows server 2012 kuran bir de
<lessent> herkese iyi aksamlar..
<lessent> merhaba ogny, nasılsın??
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-14
<lessent> Herkese iyi akşamlar..
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-07
<ZekirdekIRC> hi
<ElixirVitae> Selam ZekirdekIRC!
<murat> selamlar
<murat> kırmızı bir unlem işareti cıkıyor
<murat> the uptade information is outdated this maybe coused by network proplem
<murat> dıyor bu nedır
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-08
<astiages> s.a
 * Kartagis plays Baris Manco - Tell Me Old Man
<Conqueror> selam
<Conqueror> yandex kurum mail'i kullanan var mı?
<astiages> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-09
<seti_ist> ubuntuda çalışan türkçe konuşma motoru varmı?  (swox gibi)
<seti_ist> ya da gvz berna gibi
<seti_ist> is there anybody alive?
<astiages> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-10
<subay^^> photoshop gibi bir programı profesyonel düzeyde kullanmak için gerekli donanıma sahip bir bilgisayar (masaüstü). tavsiyesi olan var mı?
<astiages> s.a
<command> seşam
<command> fuk
<murat> slmlr
<murat>  sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree - install
<murat> bu işe yaramıyo
<murat> ordakı pulling nasıl yuklenır
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-11
<X_[name]> selam
<murat_> slmlr
<murat_> usb saltokunur oldu nasıl düzelır
<X_[name]> selam
<murat_> yardımcı olacak bırı varmı
<murat_> ımage write yı kuramıyorum
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-12
<astiages> s.a
<murat> slmlr
<murat> zekr programını kuramıyor
<murat> lutfen yardım edin
<murat> slmlr
<murat> untyde dosya yonetıcısının altında termınal acma ımkanı varmı
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> Hangi dosya yönetici olduğuna bağlı murat.
<ElixirVitae> Bazılarında eklentiler ile de yapabiliyorsun.
<murat> abı bu untynın kı
<murat> sadece dosyalar yazıyor
<ElixirVitae> Nautilus'dur o.
<murat> abi kurdum bişe yok
<ElixirVitae> apt://nautilus-open-terminal
<ElixirVitae> ^ şuna tıkla murat
<ElixirVitae> Şu da sorunun cevabı: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207442/how-to-add-open-terminal-here-to-nautilus-context-menu
<murat> tıkladım abi
<murat> abı bununkı kde gıbı olmazmı acaba alta acılacak sekılde
<murat> sagol ustat
<murat> abı ubuntu tweakı kurdum natılusu kurdum
<murat> baska ne kuram
<murat> ıyı bır sısteme sahıp olmam ıçın
<kokteyl> Slm
<kokteyl> Selam
<murat> aleykımselam
<ElixirVitae> İhtiyaçlarına göre belirleyeceksin işte murat.
<ElixirVitae> Indicatorler kurabilirsin, hava durumu, CPU/GPU temp, classic menu indicator, vs. vs.
<ElixirVitae> Windows tuşuna basılı tut, kısayolları öğren.
<murat> ok
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-06
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba
<hwpplayer1> nasılsınız
<hwpplayer1> derse gideyim
<hwpplayer1> tty1 vim ve GNU Emacs üçlüsü
<hwpplayer1> macera dolu :)
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-07
<Kartagis> &later tell hwpplayer1 emacs ve vim editör de, tty1 ile vim'in ne alakası var anlamadım
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<Lorento> selam
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> malum ilk örnekler ve terminal komut satırı uygulamaları
<hwpplayer1> bu sebeple tty1'de de çalıştırıyorum programları
<hwpplayer1> daha taze öğreniyorum :)
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-08
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşalr
<hwpplayer1> nasıl geçiyor ramazan
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-09
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<fsociety> sonunda eski kanallardan birinde biraz canlı bulabildim
<fsociety> herkese merhaba :)
<fsociety> arkadaşlar aranızda point linux u deneme imkanı olan oldu mu
<fsociety> usb ye bir kaç şekilde yazdırdım fakat önyükleme sonrasında genelde masaüstünü görmek pek kısmet olmadı
<fsociety> masaüstüne ulaştığımda ise bir masaüstü arka planı bir boş siyah panel bir de fare imleci dışında bir şey yoktu ortada
<fsociety> sigara zamanı hoşçakalınız bol özgür günler
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-10
<asda> slm müsait olan varmı
<asda> kimse yokmu yaa
<asda> :(
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> 2 dk için arkadaşı kaçırmışım
<hwpplayer1> yönlendirirdim belki,
<aleyna> müsait olna varmı
<aleyna> yardıma ihtiyacım var
<aleyna> bluetoot driveri nasıl yüklerim
<hwpplayer1> internet üzerinde araştırdınız mı ?
<hwpplayer1> en iyisi forumda sormak
<hwpplayer1> belki bir komutla iş düzelir
#ubuntu-tr 2016-07-13
<ertseyhan> Merhabalar, çevrimiçi olan var mı?
<anarchy-> selamun alekyüm
#ubuntu-tr 2016-07-15
<gigirock> hi all , what's happen ?
<gigirock> some news ?
#ubuntu-tr 2017-07-16
<ozcx> Selam
<thiras> merhaba
<ozcx> Merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2018-07-12
<muhabbet_olsun> Selam..
<muhabbet_olsun> Ubuntu 18.04 kullanıyorum. Görsel olarak yaptığınız favori değişim kombinasyonlarınızı paylaşırmısınız?
#ubuntu-tr 2020-07-06
<gneral> gunaydin
